# Drought Impacts Mississippi Barge Traffic



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 22, 2012)

What a difference a year makes. *HERE* is an article about the current, and possibly future, problems barge traffic on Ol' Man River are facing this year. We sure can't blame 7&8's problems on flooding this year.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 26, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> What a difference a year makes. *HERE* is an article about the current, and possibly future, problems barge traffic on Ol' Man River are facing this year. We sure can't blame 7&8's problems on flooding this year.


Living here on the upper Mississippi we've seen floods and droughts from time to time.

The last big floods left the Corps of Engineers dams with the water the same level above and below their dams. Got to find the pix from then. River wide - dams irrelevant.


----------

